# Bryce Canyon Camping Info



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

It's that time of the year







to start planning the summer adventure.







Can a fellow Outbacker recommend campgrounds around Bryce Canyon and the Grand Canyon. I know there is dry camping in the parks but would like to see if a full hook up campground is close.









Thanks in advance!

Happy Outbacking and Merry Christmas!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

www.koa.com around Bryce. There are a couple others.

If you are talking North Rim Grand Canyon there's not much up there except dry camping as I recall. Now if you can make a reservation well in advance you can get elec/water at the campground inside the National Park on the north rim right around the general store. Think many months in advance.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Have to agree with the zion/bryce koa. Didn't stay there, but would have had we known about it. Pros is that it is centrally located between zion and bryce and reasonably close to the GC north rim. The north rim can easily be done in one day -- not all that much there except a very nice lodge and nice drive to get there. Very little in the way of hiking, tho. Bryce and Zion both have lots of really nice hiking trails. Cons concerning the KOA.... Pretty much out in the middle of the desert (we would consider that a pro, tho) and you have to go into zion from the east. The downside of going into zion from the east is that sometimes they hold up traffic due to a narrow tunnel, but usually not more than a half hour. Between the 3 (GC, zion, bryce), I'd spend 20% of my time (day trip) at the north rim and split the remaining time hiking in zion and bryce.

Now, if you want to be able to walk to tourist traps and the cutzy little over priced outdoor shops, then the Ferber/Quality Inn RV park in Springdale is not too bad. We stayed there for a week. It is older, but clean, and a tad crowded. Some of the spots are not very level. But it is walking distance (yards) to the tourist shops and it is directly across the road from where the zion bus stops.

If you want 1st class, but not particularly centrally located, then go to Zion River Resort in Virgin. Very nice place.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll give my vote to staying at Rubys Inn at Bryce. Its close, you can take the bus service from just outside the Resort into Bryce, full hook ups, pool, store, etc.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Be sure to find out what the length limit is for the tunnels into Zion. I've read they will turn you around if you are too long but don't know what the limit is. The roads can be very tight and sharp hairpin turns after the tunnels.
Your new rig is a little longer than your 21 RS!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes, I remember that tunnel in Zion. It will take some careful trip planning.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Steve - We spent a week at Bryce last summer and stayed at Ruby's. PM me, depending on when you're
going and for how long, maybe we can meet up with you!


----------

